# Everything's In at Rudee...



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

Rode my bike up to the Rail at Rudee this morning, talked to some guys up there, but nothing going on. Decided to take the yak out later.

1st one:










2nd one:










3rd:










4th: 










Flounder are filtering in and the pups are there, too.

Enjoy!

~buggs


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

HB...Nice work, but I don't see no grey trout in there!


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

Dixie719 said:


> HB...Nice work, but I don't see no grey trout in there!


Specs taste better to me . Did talk to a regular who said he broke one off. 

~buggs


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I thought that was you.


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

Likewise .

~buggs


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

nice work. congrats.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Saw you out there floating around the inlet. There was no joy from the rail this morning.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Lots of pullage in the back of the inlet this morning


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

Fishman said:


> Saw you out there floating around the inlet. There was no joy from the rail this morning.


Was a strange day. Free-jumping keeper-size flounder, over-slot pup hitting with only about 8' of line out and surface-planing when the line came tight, managed to drop every fish I hooked this morning . 

Biked over to the rail just after high tide this afternoon, but still looked pretty quiet there.

Still nice to be out there, though .

~buggs


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

It was nice to be out just didnt like the no luv part. At least you had some action.


----------

